# American Embassy



## Tey_Diesel (Nov 9, 2010)

Hello, I just moved to EG a few yrs ago, and i heard something about the american embassy throwing parties, does anyone have further information??? or info about any upcoming events?


----------



## Helen Ellis (Aug 9, 2008)

Tey_Diesel said:


> Hello, I just moved to EG a few yrs ago, and i heard something about the american embassy throwing parties, does anyone have further information??? or info about any upcoming events?


The Marines always had a Birthday Ball, about now, full dress uniforms, black tie, fabulous, and a celibratory bbq for 4th July don't know if that still happens. Go there and ask?


----------

